# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Կորեական սերիալ

## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, վերջը չդիմացա ու այս թեման բացեցի...

 Ոնց անենք, որ մեր ազգանվեր "Երկիր Մեդիան" դադարեցնի երեկոյան, ամենանայվող ժամին էն կորեական անասունությոնւը ցույց տալը, հը?

 Ախր ես չեմ հասկանում էլի, ինչ են ուզում? Լավ բատալնի սցենաներ լիներ, դրա խաթեր արժեր նայել, լավ թարգմանած լիներ, էլի ջհանդամը /կասեր լավ ընկերներիցս մեկը :Smile: /, բայց սենց...

 Լուրջ եմ ասում, ոնց-որ ձեռ առնեն :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լավ ել նկատել եիք,բայց լուրջ չէի մտածում որ մարդ կա  7-ից հետո էտ ալիքը նայումա
Ես էլ ձեռ առնելու համար ասում էի- չինայահայերի ժամնա...(չգիտեի որ Կորեականա)  :Yahoo: Անգամ մեկ մեկ միացնում եմ ուզում եմ բերանի շարժումների մեջ հայերեն բան գտնել :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամեն տեսակ սերիալների դեմ պայքարելու երկու փորձված միջոց կա.

1. Մի՛ նայեք:
2. Երկրորդ միջոցը ներառում է տապոռ, սկոչ, տաք արդուկ ու զանգվածային ոչնչացման այլ զենքեր, այդ իսկ պատճառով՝ տե՛ս՝ կետ 1-ին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամեն տեսակ սերիալների դեմ պայքարելու երկու փորձված միջոց կա.
> 
> 1. Մի՛ նայեք:
> 2. Երկրորդ միջոցը ներառում է տապոռ, սկոչ, տաք արդուկ ու զանգվածային ոչնչացման այլ զենքեր, այդ իսկ պատճառով՝ տե՛ս՝ կետ 1-ին:


Պատկերացրու տանը 1 կամ 2 հեռուստացույց է, դու էլ գործից հետո, հոգնաԾ գնում ես տուն, իսկ տնեցիներն այդ պահին սերիալ են նայում, դե վերջանում է, մյուսն ` սկսում: Էլի չես նայում, բայց արդեն բոլոր "հերոսներին" սկսում ես ճանաչել, իսկ "ֆիլմի" հաջորդ 50 սերիան արդեն գուշակում ես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատկերացրու տանը 1 կամ 2 հեռուստացույց է, դու էլ գործից հետո, հոգնաԾ գնում ես տուն, իսկ տնեցիներն այդ պահին սերիալ են նայում, դե վերջանում է, մյուսն ` սկսում: Էլի չես նայում, բայց արդեն բոլոր "հերոսներին" սկսում ես ճանաչել, իսկ "ֆիլմի" հաջորդ 50 սերիան արդեն գուշակում ես:


 :LOL: 

ես չգիտեի, որ արդեն կորեական սերիալներ են ցույց տալիս :LOL:  ամենանայվող ժամը որն ա? :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատկերացրու տանը 1 կամ 2 հեռուստացույց է, դու էլ գործից հետո, հոգնաԾ գնում ես տուն, իսկ տնեցիներն այդ պահին սերիալ են նայում, դե վերջանում է, մյուսն ` սկսում: Էլի չես նայում, բայց արդեն բոլոր "հերոսներին" սկսում ես ճանաչել, իսկ "ֆիլմի" հաջորդ 50 սերիան արդեն գուշակում ես:


Վեռան սերիա՞լ ա նայում  :Shok:  

Ժող, չեմ տեսել: Տենց էլ չհասկացա, չե՞ն թարգմանում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վեռան սերիա՞լ ա նայում


Չէ, Վերայի հարցում բախտս բերել է  :Smile:  :

----------


## Արիացի

> Վեռան սերիա՞լ ա նայում  
> 
> Ժող, չեմ տեսել: Տենց էլ չհասկացա, չե՞ն թարգմանում


Թարգմանում են ապեր: Բայց ավելի լավ էր չթարգմանեին: Հլա նենց չէին հասկանա լեզուն չէին նայի: Բայց սենց մարդ կա նայում ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թարգմանում են ապեր: Բայց ավելի լավ էր չթարգմանեին: Հլա նենց չէին հասկանա լեզուն չէին նայի: Բայց սենց մարդ կա նայում ա:


ժամ չեք ասի? մի անգամ նայեմ, որ ժամանակ լինի :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> ժամ չեք ասի? մի անգամ նայեմ, որ ժամանակ լինի


Աստղ ջան հիմա ցույց են տալիս կարաս նայես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան հիմա ցույց են տալիս կարաս նայես:


Պահոոոո, հիմա պապիկս հյուրասենյակի հեռուստացույցով ինչ-որ բան ա դիտում. եթե գնամ ալիքը փոխեմ էդ սերիալը նայելու համար, վաղվանից մեր տանը էդ սերիալի <<հնչյունների>> ներքո կիջնի երեկոն :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Պահոոոո, հիմա պապիկս հյուրասենյակի հեռուստացույցով ինչ-որ բան ա դիտում. եթե գնամ ալիքը փոխեմ էդ սերիալը նայելու համար, վաղվանից մեր տանը էդ սերիալի <<հնչյունների>> ներքո կիջնի երեկոն


Ես ել գիտեի թե տենց մենակ մեր տաննա  :LOL: , իրոք միայն, որ տանը մենակ մնաս էտ ժամանակ կնայես, էն էլ հետաքրքրության համար,թե չե խորհուրդ չեմ տա, հիմարությունա ու մենակ ներվերա քայքայում... :Angry2:

----------


## Արշակ

Մի երկու անգամ աչքս ընկել է։ Տափակություն էր, բայց դե առանձնապես ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա մյուս բրազիլաամերիկյան սերիալներից որ։ Նույն բթացնող պրիմիտիվիզմն է էլի։ Ի՞նչ  է եղել որ, թող մի քիչ էլ կորեացիք փող աշխատեն։ :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Լավ ել նկատել եիք,բայց լուրջ չէի մտածում որ մարդ կա  7-ից հետո էտ ալիքը նայումա
> Ես էլ ձեռ առնելու համար ասում էի- չինայահայերի ժամնա...(չգիտեի որ Կորեականա) Անգամ մեկ մեկ միացնում եմ ուզում եմ բերանի շարժումների մեջ հայերեն բան գտնել


Ծանր դեպքա... Ես չեմ նայում, ուղղակի ալիքների հերթական անիմաստ շուռտալոցու ժամանակ աչքովս միշտ դա է ընկնում...




> ես չգիտեի, որ արդեն կորեական սերիալներ են ցույց տալիս ամենանայվող ժամը որն ա?


 19:00-22:00...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> 19:00-22:00...


բայց ոնց որ աոելի երկար են է ցույց տալիս,մինչև 23:00:
Բայց սա չեմ ասում երեխեք որ նայեք,ընդհակառակը ասում եմ որ ետ ժամին ետ ալիքը չմիացնեք...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ել գիտեի թե տենց մենակ մեր տաննա , իրոք միայն, որ տանը մենակ մնաս էտ ժամանակ կնայես, էն էլ հետաքրքրության համար,թե չե խորհուրդ չեմ տա, հիմարությունա ու մենակ ներվերա քայքայում...


մենակ պապիկս ա նայող, էն էլ էդ ժամերին թարսի պես իր հեռուստացույցով չի նայում :LOL: 



> 19:00-22:00...


էսքան երկար? :Shok:  ես այդ ընթացքում կհասցնեմ 2 անգամ ինսուլտ տանել, 1 անգամ կաթված կխփի, շաքարս էլ էնքան կբարձրանա, որ դեղատանը ինսուլին չի մնա :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բա չեք ասի ինձնից անկախ սկսել եմ հետևելը դրա ժամերը,գիտեմ որ վատա  :Cray:   Հա մեկ ել հետաքրքրվողների համար ասեմ որ ժամը 21:10 սկսվում,բայց հազիվ ներվեր ունենաք նայեք մինչև վերջ: :Boredom: 
Անունն էլ եմ իմացել, ոնց որ <<ՋուՄոնգ,լեգենդ արքայազնի մասին>>... :King:

----------


## VisTolog

> մենակ պապիկս ա նայող, էն էլ էդ ժամերին թարսի պես իր հեռուստացույցով չի նայում
> 
> 
> էսքան երկար? ես այդ ընթացքում կհասցնեմ 2 անգամ ինսուլտ տանել, 1 անգամ կաթված կխփի, շաքարս էլ էնքան կբարձրանա, որ դեղատանը ինսուլին չի մնա


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Լավա ժամն իմացա, թե չէ երբ փոխում եմ ալիքները, մենակ էտ տափակ կինոն եմ տենում  :Jpit:  հիմա էտ ժամին էլ ծելիկ չեմ նայի  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Ճիշտն ասեմ ինձ վրա ռուսական, լատինաամերիկյան, ու հատկապես հայկական սերիալները ավելի վատ են ազդում, քա սա, քանի որ չնայած տափակություն ա, այնուամենայնիվ ամեն ալիքով չի, որ ցույց են տալիս։ Բայց դե մեկ ա, 99% սերիալները զիբիլ են։

----------


## Lion

*<<ՋուՄոնգ,լեգենդ արքայազնի մասին>>...:*  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Չէ, պարզեցի <<Ջումոնգ,լեգենդի արքայազնը>> :Smile:  
Թեկուզ ինչ տարբերություն :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, պարզեցի <<Ջումոնգ,լեգենդի արքայազնը>> 
> Թեկուզ ինչ տարբերություն


Յախկ - կասեր իմ ծանոթներից մեկը: Ես ուղղակի շատ կուզենայի հասկանայի այն մարդու ուղեղի մակարդակը, ով որոշել է, որ 2008 թ-ի աշնանը Հայ ժողովրդին պետք է դիտել տալ հենց այդ սերիալը :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Յախկ - կասեր իմ ծանոթներից մեկը: Ես ուղղակի շատ կուզենայի հասկանայի այն մարդու ուղեղի մակարդակը, ով որոշել է, որ 2008 թ-ի աշնանը Հայ ժողովրդին պետք է դիտել տալ հենց այդ սերիալը


Այսինքը ես եմ որոշել մարդկանց դիտել տալ էտ հիմարությունը,կներես բայց չհասկացա :Sad: 
Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ սերիալներին,ու դրա դեմ պայքարս դրանք ուղղակի չնայելսա  :Shok:

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքը ես եմ որոշել մարդկանց դիտել տալ էտ հիմարությունը,կներես բայց չհասկացա
> Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ սերիալներին,ու դրա դեմ պայքարս դրանք ուղղակի չնայելսա


 Չէ, դու չէ :Smile:  Նկատի ունեի "Երկիր Մեդիայի" կինո ընտրողին, չգիտեմ այդ պաշտոնը նրանց մոտ ոնց է կոչվում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եստեղ Էտ կորեական սերիալից ենք խոսում, բայց դե ավելի ցավալի սերալների շարք կա,որոնք ցուցադրվում են Արմենիայով:Էտ Կորեականը հլա նորմալա մեր սերիալների մոտ,լուրջ եմ ասում,մերը թափելու բանա :Bad:  Կորեականի մեջ իրենց պատմությունն են պատմում ,բա մերը կռիվ, դավաճանություն,սպանությունների անսպառ շարան, վերջը ամեն տեսակ դաժանություն,որը մեզ սազական չի,հլա մի հատ ել զարմանում ենք նոր սերունդը խիա նախորդից անհասկացող  :Sad:  Ցավալի է...

----------


## Lion

Ըհը… մեկ էլ մի բան, լեզվանի, պտպտան կնոջ կերպարը այնքան են չարաշահում, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե հայ կնոջ մոտ համեստություն կոչվածը իսպառ վերացել է… հոգնեցնում է :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

Դա նրանից է, որ ով ինչ ուզում անում է ու չկա մի պետական կառույց, որը հետևի ու թույլ չտա նման խայտառակություն: Չես հասկանում մշակույթի նախարարություն կոչվածը ինչի համար է:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ճիշտ ես նկատել հարգելիս.
Ես անձամբ մի քանի անգամ նամակ եմ գրել այդ կոչեցյալ մշակույթի նախարարությանը,ճիշտա այլ,բայց նմանատիպ հարցով,սակայն մինչ օրս պատասխանի եմ սպասում,հույս էլ չունեմ որ կստանամ:
Եկեք համախմբվենք ու մի բան անենք այս հարցի շուրջ:Ինձ թվում է եթե մի 100 հատ նամակ ստանան միգուցե ուշադրություն դարձնեն: 
Ահա մշակույթի նախարարության mail-ը
admin@mincult.am

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Արա չեի տեսել: Մտածում էի էդ ինչա, որ ըտենց հուզել ա մեր հայ ժողովրդին: Էնօրը պատահական ընկավ աչքովս, մի պահ նայեցի: Էտ ինչ սերիալ էլ, լուրջ եմ ասում վերջն էր, բա թարգմանությունը պահ-պահ-պահ, թարգմանությունը վափշե վերջն էր: Դրանից էն կողմ էլ բան չէին կարա մտածեին:հա-հա-հա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

Ոնց կարելիյա փող ծախսել էտ տափակ կինոյի համար, չհաշված թարգմանության համար ծախսված գումրաները.  :Bad: 
էժան սերիալ են տեսել, առել են, առանց մանրամասներն իմանալու

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Թքած ունեմ, ուզում են, թող ղրղզական սերիալ ցույց տան  :Pardon: 




> Եստեղ Էտ կորեական սերիալից ենք խոսում, բայց դե ավելի ցավալի սերալների շարք կա,որոնք ցուցադրվում են Արմենիայով:Էտ Կորեականը հլա նորմալա մեր սերիալների մոտ,լուրջ եմ ասում,մերը թափելու բանա Կորեականի մեջ իրենց պատմությունն են պատմում ,բա մերը կռիվ, դավաճանություն,սպանությունների անսպառ շարան, վերջը ամեն տեսակ դաժանություն,որը մեզ սազական չի,հլա մի հատ ել զարմանում ենք նոր սերունդը խիա նախորդից անհասկացող  Ցավալի է...


Ամեն ինչ միանգամից չի ստացվում, այ եթե նույն պատկերը լինի ասենք մի հինգ տարի հետո, այդ ժամանակ էլ արժե անհանգտանալ :  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ու ցավալին գիտեք որն է? Կարելի էր այդ թարգմանության փողերը ու սերիալի առնելու համար տված փողերը գումարել, մի բան էլ ավելացնել ու մեր ժողովրդի պատմության մասին առնվազն ԱՅԴ ՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿԻ կսաթատերականացված հաղորդումների շարք պատրաստել... :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ամեն ինչ միանգամից չի ստացվում, այ եթե նույն պատկերը լինի ասենք մի հինգ տարի հետո, այդ ժամանակ էլ արժե անհանգտանալ :


Հուսանք ու սպասենք  :Mda:  :Mda:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ոնց անենք, որ մեր հեռուստանընկերությունները մի քիչ ուղեղ աշխատեցնեն ու ժողովրդի սենց հիմարություններ չհրամցնեն: Ուրիշ վախտ էլ լինի, մեծ-մեծ ազգային արժեքների մասին կխոսան... Ջումոնգ, լեգենդի արքայազնը – տոչնի էդ թեմայովա :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Lion էս վերջում սկսեցի էդ սերիալի մասին կարծիքներ հավաքել,չես պատկերացնի ինչ տեսակի կարծիքներ եմ լսել:Մեծ մասը ոչ թե դժգոհ այլ անգամ կողմ են էդ սերիալին:Օրինակ մեր կուրսի մի տղա ասեց որ իրա համար դա հանգստանալու մի ձևա:Նայելով հանգստանումա:Ընդհանուր որ վերցնենք արևելյան ժողովուրդների ֆիլմերը(մասնավորապես ինձ համար էլ :Blush: ) հանգստացնող բնույթ ունեն:Իսկ մի մասն էլ պատասխանեցին,որ լատինամերիկյան սերիալներից էնքան են հոգնել,զզվել, որ դա համարում են նորություն ու նայում են:
Էսքանը  :Blush: 
Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքը էս սերիալի մասին մնում է նույնը:

----------


## Lion

Լավ է… ինչ մեղք է մեր ժողովուրդը Ախր շատերը ուղղակի ավելի լավ բան չեն տեսել, դրա համար էլ էդ կորեական ապուշությունը դուրները գալիս է…

----------


## Amourchik

Ես կարծում եմ, որ միևնույնն է մեր ժողովուրդը այսպես ասած« սերիալ սիրող» ժողովուրդ ա, դրա համար էլ անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե նայելու է, ապա ավելի լավ է նայի Կորեական լեգենդի վրա հիմնված սերիալը, քան բրազիլական, մեքսիկական, կամ էլ, որ ամենաահավորնա՝հայկական սերիալներ :Think:

----------


## Lion

Ես այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ... ժողովուրդը սիրում է այն, ինչ իրեն հրամցնում են :Smile:

----------


## Dr_Arut

Շատերին գիտեմ որ մեծ հաՃույքով նայում են այդ կորեական սերիալները: Չնայած ես չեմ նայել, ոչ էլ հավաքվում եմ: Բայց դե հայկականներն էլ որակով չեն տարբերվում . . .

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Ճիշտ է խոսակցությունը 2008 թվականի է,  բայց կասեմ և' 2008-ին և' 2017-ին ես նայել եմ ու կասեմ,  որ այս բոլոր խոսքերը նախանձի պատճառով է, որովհետեւ նրանց սերիալների մեծ մասը իմաստ են կրում իրենց մեջ, իսկ հայկականները... Եվ ավելի լավ է հիմա մտածեք հնդկականների մասին, որոնք ամեն հեռուստատեսությամբ հեռարձակվող կան: Ու կխնդրեմ որ ո'չ կորեական սերիալները, ո'չ երժշտությունը չծաղրել, որովհետեւ եթե անորակ լինեին ոչ մի լուրջ հաջողության չէին հասնի: Ու կխնդրեմ եթե զրուցելու թեմա է պետք լավ կլինի զրուցեք հայ աղջիկների թուրքական սերիալներ դիտելու և ոչ միայն դիտելու մասին: 
Եթե ձեզ հետաքրքրում է, ապա ասեմ կարող եք դիտել`
Вера
Наследники
Цветочки после ягодок
Лунные влюблённые
K2
W
Гоблин
Легенда синего моря
Невеста речного бога և այլն: 
ԵՒ կարող եք լսել
BTS-
No more dream
Fire
Blood sweat and tears
Not today
DNA
Save me
Spring day
BLACKPINK-
Boombayah
Whistle
Playing with fire
Stay
As if it's your last
KARD-
Hola Hola
Oh Na Na
Don't recall
Rumor
TWICE-
Signal
Like Ooh Ah
TT
Cheer up
GOT7-
A
Just right
Hard carry
Never ever
My swagger
BIG BANG-
Bang bang bang
FXXK it
Fantastic baby
Bad boy
Blue
Sober
EXO-
Overdose
Call me baby
Kokomo
The eve
Monster
Lotto
Love me right
MONSTA X-
Shine forever
Hero
Beautiful
WINNER-
Island
Love me love me
Really really
CL-
Lifted
Hello bitches
SHINEE-
Ring Ding Dong
Tell me what to do
Lucifer
Stand by me
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Արամ

> Ու կխնդրեմ եթե զրուցելու թեմա է պետք լավ կլինի զրուցեք հայ աղջիկների թուրքական սերիալներ դիտելու և ոչ միայն դիտելու մասին:


Բացի դիտելուց, էլ ի՞նչ են անում։

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

> Բացի դիտելուց, էլ ի՞նչ են անում։


Եթե դու տեսնես թե ինչպես են երկրպագում էտ թուրքերին կհասկանաս ու նաև թուրքերեն են սովորում պատճառաբանելով թե թշնամու լեզուն պետք է իմանալ:

----------

